
How Cloudflare Helps Serve Up Hate on the Web - dwynings
https://www.propublica.org/article/how-cloudflare-helps-serve-up-hate-on-the-web
======
sintaxi
Good-grief, do these morons serious want service providers policing content?
If you think a law has been broken report it to the authorities otherwise
STFU.

------
rubatuga
It's a problem, but it's not a problem cloudflare should touch with a ten foot
pole

------
MichaelBurge
Yeah, let's not start a precedent where basic internet infrastructure is
denied to people you disagree with.

Even the policy of turning information over isn't unreasonable: If you have a
problem, take it up with the Daily Stormer, not with Cloudflare.

I hope ICANN at least is resistant to this sort of attack.

